# View all files in a directory of a website



## kev269 (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi,

I would like to know if it is possible to view all the files listed in a particular directory of a website. For example, if I want to view all stored in www.website.com/videos/ ..... is there a way for the browser to just list all of the videos stored in there?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Entirely depends on what permissions the website programmer has allowed.
So the answer is yes, or no.


----------

